# BOWTECH 101st AIRBORNE pics....



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Airborne pics...*

More pics....


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Great pics, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Airborne videos...*

Airborne test fire videos...



http://youtube.com/watch?v=gYML0tUszbs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l9d-JJqNOaY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=btkUs4tHqGc


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*101st Airborne.....may be the best BOWTECH yet...*

Check it out....


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

cgchris99 said:


> Great pics, what kind of camera are you using?


Canon 1Ds...


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet bow i wish i could afford one. Ill start saving


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

The camera is great but the photographer really knows his stuff


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

:jaw::icon_salut:


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*No doubt!*



Crackers said:


> The camera is great but the photographer really knows his stuff


Helps to have a great subject too. :wink:

So, you actually test fired one?

How many limbs have you broken , so far? 

I see a lot of threads about BT always breaking limbs, so I was just wondering.  :flame: ................:BangHead:


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Cool Limb Pockets...*

The Limb Pockets are exceptionally cool.....very streamlined and they have a large rubber supprressor integrated into the pocket.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

how is the invelvet finish?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*InVelvet finish...*

Not much different than the previous coatings...you can barely feel the "velvet"....but it's there.....kinda SOFT!!!!


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

ooohhhhh mmmyyyyy:blob1:


----------



## fusion3 (Nov 22, 2007)

that is an awsome camera! i wish i had one like that.. i am kinda afraid to pour the cash into one though.. 

IMO on the airbornes.. most over rated bow in a long time.. for 3d shooters, it should be ok, but its too long for me.. kinda disappointing.. BUT i got a general and marquis!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish you where shooting at the target lot father down range to be able to here the bow more after the shot.


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

By the way the guy in the last video drew the bow it looks like its very smooth throughout the entire draw cycle? Were those smooth mods you were shooting?

Did you chrono this bow and if so what did you find. What DL and weight arrow?

Also what was the Birth Certificate stamped for speed?

Thanks


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> Wish you where shooting at the target lot father down range to be able to here the bow more after the shot.


v1 (see below) was @20 yards......but I'll shoot some more video.

The bow is very dead in hand---as are ALL Bowtechs---has more of a "thump" than say the Guardian or General---but still VERY quiet.

This may be the "all around" bow everyone has been looking for.

Put it this way----if you were at an indoor tournament and every shooter was shooting a NEW Bowtech----all you would be hearing is the arrows hitting the targets.....just think---no distractions whatsoever!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYML0tUszbs


----------



## martin_4 (Jul 29, 2007)

WOW nice bow, nice pics too. I'm just wondering how the bow would handle in tight situations being it's 36" long?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Buckeye Bowsmith said:


> By the way the guy in the last video drew the bow it looks like its very smooth throughout the entire draw cycle? Were those smooth mods you were shooting?
> 
> Did you chrono this bow and if so what did you find. What DL and weight arrow?
> 
> ...



Speed Mods.....still smoother than my '05 Allegiance.
It was exceptionally smooth for a set of Speed Mods.
The videos do show the bow turned down to about a 60# draw.

Birth Certificate: 70.5#: 350gr arrow/326fps @29"draw.

Actual Chronographed speeds:
70#: 326fps/29" draw/350gr. arrow.
60#: 310fps/29" draw/337gr. arrow.

This may very well be the BEST "all around" bow Bowtech has ever produced.
If you consider high speed, smoothness, dead in hand, and quiet.

The 101st Airborne is available to shoot @Oakridge Archery, Kasota, MN.
There are also '08 Generals/'08 Allegiance/'08 Diamond Marquis/'08 Diamond Rock/'07 Guardians and misc. '07 Bowtechs in stock to shoot as well.


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Very manageable handling....*



martin_4 said:


> WOW nice bow, nice pics too. I'm just wondering how the bow would handle in tight situations being it's 36" long?


I own an '05 Allegiance---I thought the Airborne FELT like it had the same riser length until we put the two side by side----the Airborne is longer....but very manageable....perfectly balanced.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

ROGUE73 said:


> Not much different than the previous coatings...you can barely feel the "velvet"....but it's there.....kinda SOFT!!!!


I thought it was kind of like finger print impressions, in the top coat. At least thats the best way I could describe it.


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

Crackers said:


> The camera is great but the photographer really knows his stuff


Thanks Michael......


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Saweeeeeeetttttttttt...

The 82nd outta be about 10 fps faster...


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Switched the wind...*

I had the "wind" going the wrong way....now the bow is flying forward!!!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

*Limb Pockets ?*

Does the airbornes have a pivoting limb pocket? It is hard to tell
from the pictures.


----------



## Ventilator (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome! I have never owned a Bowtech, but I would love to shoot this bow. Great pics as well!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Very clean look and innovation through out. If you could call a bow sexy this one would be it! Awesome looking bow! Bowtech has another successful bow to choose from!!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

ROGUE73 said:


> I had the "wind" going the wrong way....now the bow is flying forward!!!


Cool! 

Can you make contrails come off of it? :tongue:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## fusion3 (Nov 22, 2007)

it does look like a nice smooth draw cycle. I am looking foreward to shooting one and everything..


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*Notice no more limbsavers....Bowtech has perfected the parallel limb design...*


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

That suppressor is not nearly as ugly as I thought. Nice pics.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Nice photos! You really should consider placing some sort of watermark on them just in case you need to enforce your claim to copyrights.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

ROGUE73 said:


> The Limb Pockets are exceptionally cool.....very streamlined and they have a large rubber supprressor integrated into the pocket.


I gotta say I really like what they have done with the limb pockets!
Also knew we'd see rubber in the pockets like the 07 Envy had:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sweet looking rig................
I think I have found my future "Lefty" :tongue:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Great photos- thanks for sharing


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are some cool pic's, there getting me pumped. Can't wait for the 82nd to get here:tongue:

Nice job on the video's too.


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Thanks Guys....*



olehemlock said:


> Those are some cool pic's, there getting me pumped. Can't wait for the 82nd to get here:tongue:
> 
> Nice job on the video's too.


Thanks Guys.....I have the great opportunity to have access to the new Bowtechs when they come in---through Oakridge Archery in Kasota, MN.

I get a kick out of going down there and photographing the latest and greatest Bowtech has to offer.

Hope all the photos and videos are helpful.

I own a Guardian---and I didn't think Bowtech could come up with another "off the chart" bow so soon......but the Airborne is something special---wait 'til you shoot it.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if they are building left hand ones yet?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Left Hand Airbornes....Yes.*



Scottie said:


> Does anyone know if they are building left hand ones yet?


Yes, in fact Oakridge Archery has a Left Hander due in with his first wave of Airbornes---which are scheduled to arrive tomorrow (11/26/07).


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

ROGUE73 said:


> BOWTECH 101st Airborne pics....Photos shot @Oakridge Archery, Kasota, MN....Bow is available to test fire.


One thing I noticed and liked is that they put numbers on the drawstop now.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

ROGUE73 said:


> Yes, in fact Oakridge Archery has a Left Hander due in with his first wave of Airbornes---which are scheduled to arrive tomorrow (11/26/07).


:mg:

Ok, where is Oakridge Archery in MN. I may just have to take a trip!


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*southern mn....*

see map.....

kasota, mn

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...&cat=&address=&city=kasota+&state=mn&zipcode=


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

martin_4 said:


> WOW nice bow, nice pics too. I'm just wondering how the bow would handle in tight situations being it's 36" long?


You guys have just become spoiled with those 28-33" bows. :wink:

I've been deer hunting for the last 8 years with a 39" bow. I hunt exclusively from a treestand, and have taken many deer with it. I've never had the longer axle-to-axle length cause me any problems whatsoever. When I order one of the Airbornes next month, it will be great to drop down to 36".


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

M4Madness said:


> You guys have just become spoiled with those 28-33" bows. :wink:
> 
> I've been deer hunting for the last 8 years with a 39" bow. I hunt exclusively from a treestand, and have taken many deer with it. I've never had the longer axle-to-axle length cause me any problems whatsoever. When I order one of the Airbornes next month, it will be great to drop down to 36".


Me too. My Hoyt's are just a tic under 40" ATA. I hunt from ground blind and treestand with no issues. That being said, my "short" 101st Airborne should be fun to shoot too. 

macatac


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ChuckDU77 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Shoot the 101st last night!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is the coolest bow I have ever shot. I can not believe how easy this speed bow is to shoot. I placed one on order and am replacing my gaurdian with this sweet a!! bow.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Shot it tonight as well. I had every intention of ordering one before I shot it. 
After is a different story. It was fast but I still don't like the Bowtech draw cycle.

It will be a shooter but it's just not for me.:wink:


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i didn't know bowtech made real, normal, non ugly bows....im pleasantly surprised; not trying to be a d*ck either-i really didn't kno

nice pics btw


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

ROGUE73 said:


> Yes, in fact Oakridge Archery has a Left Hander due in with his first wave of Airbornes---which are scheduled to arrive tomorrow (11/26/07).


*"SouthPaw" models already !!!!!! :tongue:*

BTW, I saw the UTube vids of the 101st....cool. :darkbeer:


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*airborne availability...*



mdewitt71 said:


> *"SouthPaw" models already !!!!!! :tongue:*
> 
> BTW, I saw the UTube vids of the 101st....cool. :darkbeer:




i believe there's been a delay on the shipment of AIRBORNES, but OAKRIDGE ARCHERY did receive 28 GENERALS in on monday.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

ROGUE73, 
Are you one of the shooters of the 101st in the vids?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*no---*



mdewitt71 said:


> ROGUE73,
> Are you one of the shooters of the 101st in the vids?


no...i took and posted the videos...also shot the still pics within this post.

i shot the airborne again tonight---it's the real deal.
(my draw length is 27", so the 29" bow that's available to shoot is not real indicative of what i would be shooting).

i measured the riser the other night and found it to be 1/2" longer than a constitution, but with about 3 3/4" of reflex, vs. 1" of reflex for the constitution.

i am waiting to try it with 60# limbs turned down and smooth mods---i think it will make an awesome target bow as well as a super fast hunting/3d bow.


----------



## dEAN_2 (Nov 17, 2004)

i like the way the string dampner is built into the cable guard.
how does the 101st compare to the guardian in the noise department?


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*guardian/general/airborne.....*

guardian(silent)...general(very quiet)...airborne(quiet thud).....

that's pretty much how the noise factor goes for these three bows.

the guardian is by far the quietest....then the general.....then the airborne...the airborne has a different noise---more of a muted thud....but still quiet.

visit youtube video of test firing the airborne....this should help.

this range has metal walls and ceiling---the bow still sounds very quiet.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gYML0tUszbs


----------



## dEAN_2 (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks for that


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Shot my 82nd tonight! First thing I noticed was the draw cycle is amazing. the second thing was the speed, now im shooting an 07 ally at right around 325-330 so im used to speed, but this thing is just on another level. To tell ya the truth I was a little worried about the noise there was an odd thud/twang the first few arrows i put through it...however i think there may be a little break in period (maybe 10-15 shots) for the string tamer to take effect because after i put some arrows through it it quieted right down and is extremely quiet. Im very happy and cant wait to get out for NY's late archery season and draw some blood with it. Ill shoot it again tomorrow and try to get some footage or atleast some pics to post.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Kicks Butt*

This bow kicks butt! Got our first in Thursday. Man do folks like this bow. You get over the 36 lenght real quick when you handle it and shoot it.

This new finish on the 2008 BowTech line is incredible.

Fastest stable and shooter friendly bow I have ever shot. By far. And I am a 60lb Guardian shooter.

I will own one of these in the 60 lb version at 28" draw. And I will still shoot 300 fps easily.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*?*



wallop85 said:


> i didn't know bowtech made real, normal, non ugly bows....im pleasantly surprised; not trying to be a d*ck either-i really didn't kno
> 
> nice pics btw


Are you referring to the Guardian, Commander, and The General with the Center Pivot riser? If so the "normal" bows must be.....

1. Allegiance
2. Tribute
3. Old Glory
4. Constitution
5. Equalizer
6. TomKat
7. 82nd
8. 101st

Diamonds
1. Marquis
2. Black Ice
3. Liberty
4. Justice
5. The Rock
6. The Edge
7. Cutter

Those are a few that come to mind that may be normal looking, high performance, do as published, sharp, fast, stable bows made by BowTech.
(Tribute has been discontinued for 2008).

MJ


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

BowTechTony said:


> Shot my 82nd tonight! First thing I noticed was the draw cycle is amazing. the second thing was the speed, now im shooting an 07 ally at right around 325-330 so im used to speed, but this thing is just on another level. To tell ya the truth I was a little worried about the noise there was an odd thud/twang the first few arrows i put through it...however i think there may be a little break in period (maybe 10-15 shots) for the string tamer to take effect because after i put some arrows through it it quieted right down and is extremely quiet. Im very happy and cant wait to get out for NY's late archery season and draw some blood with it. Ill shoot it again tomorrow and try to get some footage or atleast some pics to post.


Preach on Brother Tony. We are not due to get one until end of December. How does it compare to the 101st? Tell me more, please.

Compare it to the 101st and the Allegiance. Noise, shock, ease of shooting, brace, etc.

Mark


----------

